# Brittany Jean Vincent



## MA-Caver (Feb 13, 2007)

I found out last Wendsday that a dear beloved friend of mine committed suicide. She left no note and had no warning signs evident that she was planning to do this. 
She was 25. 
This is her obit.


> Beloved Brittany Jean Vincent died unexpectedly Feb. 6, 2007 in West Jordan, Utah.
> 
> She was born May 13, 1982 to Danny and Linda Heagren at Mountain Home, ID. She graduated from West High in 2000. Brittany married her sweetheart, Alan Douglas Vincent, July 9, 2000. She was his soulmate. Brittany worked at Data Wise. She enjoyed outdoor sports and the clarinet.
> 
> She is survived by her husband, parents, and many relatives who loved her.


Brittany was an avid outdoors person but also involved herself in many other activities, including Karate with her husband. I believe they both obtained purple belts before this tragedy. Whether her husband will continue is still unknown. As to the type of Karate, I had the occasion to ask Doug what "kind of karate are you studying" he gave me a look and replied with a shrug; "Karate". 
My personal relationship with the two of them was of course through the world of caving. Brittany was one of my beginner students and quickly gained the skills to do more complicated caves with me and our friends. Her husband Doug was also a caver (but not a student of mine) and could usually be trusted to join along. The three of us were friends for 5 years. 
But I recall one trip where it was just Brittany, myself and another woman friend of ours going to a cave. It was nice just the three of us, a good time to bond. 
I shall miss her terribly and will think of her often as I cave. :asian:


----------



## Infinite (Feb 13, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 13, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 13, 2007)

God needed that heavenly smile with him more than we did.  My condolances, MA-Caver.

:asian:


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2007)

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## exile (Feb 13, 2007)

so much sadness... horrible...

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 13, 2007)

. :asian:  I have met Brittany briefly through caving also.  I don't know her well, but she is quite a personality with the caving world.  :asian:


----------



## Drac (Feb 13, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 13, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 13, 2007)

.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 13, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 13, 2007)

My deepest condolenses to you Caver, & her family.


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 13, 2007)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> God needed that heavenly smile with him more than we did.





IcemanSK said:


> My deepest condolenses to you Caver, & her family.



Agreed...

My condolences as well, my friend!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Carol (Feb 18, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Feb 22, 2007)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 22, 2007)

May she rest in Peace

 .


----------

